# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Ai biết cách cài đặt Micro cho win 7 ..... Giúp với

## vipcuchuoi02

tình hình là tui đang cài win 7. hôm nọ muốn chat voi với đứa bạn mà nó nói thì mình nghe rõ hết mà mình nói thì nó chẳng nghe thấy cái j cả??? tui đã cắm đủ 2 rắc rồi...sau 1 lúc thì máy mình hiện thông báo là không tìm thấy micro của máy mình.
ai biết giúp với !
thanks!!!

----------


## bonbonmedia

hi riêng cái win7 nó chạy driver do chính win tự tìm ra thì nó chỉ có phần loa mà thôi .
bạn phải down cái driver device của chính main của bạn về cài cùng .vì cái này nó có phần míc và loa thì bạn mới thu âm được 

ngày xưa mình đau đầu về cái này .riêng cài win7 cho laptop thì thu mic được luôn .nhưng cài pc là không thu âm được .nhưng sau đó anh bạn của mình tìm ra cách thì từ đó trở đi là thu âm ngon lành .

----------


## daikin

anh tuấn tìm hộ em driver divece với.
main của em là: asus p5kpl-vw/1394/si.

----------


## mrkhanh789

> anh tuấn tìm hộ em driver divece với.
> main của em là: asus p5kpl-vw/1394/si.


bạn xem lại model nhé .trên support của nó chi có p5kpl-vm thôi chứ ko có p5kpl-vw như của bạn .

----------


## 513minh891

anh tuấn xem cái hình này thì rõ main của em:

phiền anh tìm hộ em với.
cảm ơn anh nhiều!!!

----------


## lamgiaseo

đúng như mỉnh nói mà p5kpl-vm mà .
xin mời bạn down ở đây http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1ydmr472

----------


## hoathachthao

cảm ơn anh lần nữa nhá!!!!!!!!

----------


## sccom123

hic, cài này mình cũng bị, nhưng chịu luôn rồi, cho dù driver vẫn đủ mà ko nghe đc phone, vẫn nghe loa đc, chán quá

----------


## HSCompany

bạn ơi giúp mình tìm driver main này được không? mình cũng không nhận mic và loa nghe bình thường, nếu tiện bạn có thể hướng dẫn chi tiết để nhận mic nhé, cám ơn bạn

----------


## huyxt

của bạn đây : http://www.mediafire.com/?djttijmhtqy
cho win7 32 bít nhé .

----------


## 2edu

mình cài thử xem sao, cám ơn bạn nhé

----------


## danseoit

mic đã check được rùi, thanks bạn, hihi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## phamtienquan92

bạn ơi, mình không thể nào chỉnh cho nó to lên được, mic nói vào bé lắm

----------


## cokhinao

*tìm giùm mình driver sound với.........*

----------

